# Help me choose between two Cube emtb models



## anfos (May 1, 2021)

Hi - I've been a road cyclist for 6 years and live in a hilly area. I am planning to switch to e-mtb since there are a lot of great trails around here and would benefit from the motor.
I've narrowed it down to two Cube models

1) Cube Reaction Hybrid Performance 400 - 2021
2) Cube Reaction Hybrid Pro 500 - 2021

I'll try to describe what kind of rides I plan to do and hopefully you can help me out with which model to select.
Biggest ride is a ~70km total with ~1300m of elevation or 17km of climbing at 5% grade.

So first concern - is the 500Wh battery of the Pro model enough for such a ride? the whole ride is tarmac, then I plan to descend through the trails so an extra point would go to the Pro model for having the SR Suntour XCM34 fork which can be locked (which I guess would help with the battery range, not sure if the difference is big though?)

I am not planning to do any crazy trail descending, so I am guessing I won't need any upgrades if I select the pro model other than the tires and saddle.

If I select the Performance 400 model I will be able to add another 400 battery and get to the price point of the 500 model - but this one has no lockout fork, EX23 rims vs EX30 (no idea how both perform) and worse components overall.

Then there is the different motor 65nm vs 85nm which I don't know if I need.
Any pointers to help me decide would be appreciated!


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

If you really want to ride trails ,neither . Hybrid's aren't trail bikes ,they are mostly pavement bikes that you can ride on dirt roads. Those forks wouldn't last very long riding off road . As far as battery life ,too many variables to say for sure.


----------



## anfos (May 1, 2021)

I plan to casually descent, wouldn't those bikes be the right ones in that case? nothing racing oriented - and I guess the fork can be upgraded later if needed for something better?


----------



## ozynigma (May 17, 2006)

rangeriderdave said:


> If you really want to ride trails ,neither . Hybrid's aren't trail bikes ,they are mostly pavement bikes that you can ride on dirt roads. Those forks wouldn't last very long riding off road . As far as battery life ,too many variables to say for sure.


Hybrid in Cube's naming convention simply means its an ebike, not where you can ride it. The Suntour on the 500 would probably be a reasonable fork for light XC riding, although I would always want a Rockshox or Fox myself.



anfos said:


> I plan to casually descent, wouldn't those bikes be the right ones in that case? nothing racing oriented - and I guess the fork can be upgraded later if needed for something better?


See response above, do Cube have a model above the 500 with better specification on fork and running gear? It might be worth the extra rather than replacing components. I would go the 500 over the 400 based on spec alone.

Personally I am looking at a dual suspension ebike for myself and the Cube Stereo Hybrid 120 ticks a lot of the boxes.


----------

